# New member in the family...soon



## Claudia

Some of u know all ready that i am prego, i was on the pill so it was a surprise to me, doc sended me to an ultrasound cause we were not sure how far i was. First we thought i was 13 weeks(when the ultrasound was done) due date been Apr.1st 2011 did the ultrasound and i was told i was 14 weeks, today i am 17 weeks and the new due date is March 23rd. here is the picture of the baby at 14 weeks, i am having the regular ultrasound on Nov. 3rd and i will know thne sex then...so excited lol


----------



## effox

Congrats mom!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Ah why you gotta know the sex. More fun when it is a surprise. Congrats to you and your family. Gonna name her Candy if a girl?? wink wink


----------



## prempitorystrike

Congratz to you and your family


----------



## teija

Awww Claudia, congratulations!! I have missed a lot - last I heard was back when you were moving & dealing with your bad landlord (about a year or so ago??). I'm so glad to hear that life has been giving you blessings!


----------



## Crazy_NDN

Congratulations! March 23rd is close to my bday march 25th, that's cool!!


----------



## thefishwife

Congrats Claudia! It is a blessing to your family.


----------



## target

Congrats again. Our new baby is due on March 27. But our first was 6 days early so we may end up at the hospital at the same time.


----------



## shaobo

Congrats~~~ Happy for you!!


----------



## CRS Fan

Who's the daddy? Is it me? LOL. Congrats again, Claudia!

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## alym

CRS Fan said:


> Who's the daddy? Is it me? LOL. Congrats again, Claudia!
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Taking this 'family' discount thing a bit far eh? LOL

Congrats Claudia!!!!


----------



## user_error

Congrats Claudia

just an advanced warning if you have a boy, my son was born on March 30th and now is quite the terror @ 6 months


----------



## donjuan_corn

Congrats Claudia, going to have an underwater birth ?? fitting for fish enthusiast.


----------



## Karen

Congrats Claudia!! Hope you feel better thru the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## crazy72

Congrats Claudia! Great to hear!


----------



## pisces

Congratz ! welcome the new member of your family!!


----------



## Claudia

Thanks to all 


O.C.D Fishies said:


> Ah why you gotta know the sex. More fun when it is a surprise. Congrats to you and your family. Gonna name her Candy if a girl?? wink wink


Of course if is a girl her name will b Candy Cane lol



teija said:


> Awww Claudia, congratulations!! I have missed a lot - last I heard was back when you were moving & dealing with your bad landlord (about a year or so ago??). I'm so glad to hear that life has been giving you blessings!


Oh yeah from that place i moved to Burnaby and less then i year later I moved again to Port Coquitlam, things are not exactly perfect but i know i will get there 



target said:


> Congrats again. Our new baby is due on March 27. But our first was 6 days early so we may end up at the hospital at the same time.


My 3rd one i almost had him in the house, got to the hospital at 7am and at 7:30am he was here lol so doctor told me that as the first contraction comes to head to the hospital and if i cant make it to Vancouver to go to Royal Columbia lol



CRS Fan said:


> Who's the daddy? Is it me? LOL. Congrats again, Claudia!
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Stuart!!!! comon u know is you lol


----------



## Claudia

user_error said:


> Congrats Claudia
> 
> just an advanced warning if you have a boy, my son was born on March 30th and now is quite the terror @ 6 months


Oh i know, my 8 year old was born in March 5th and believe me he has a lovely smile but when he gets mad u better hide lol



donjuan_corn said:


> Congrats Claudia, going to have an underwater birth ?? fitting for fish enthusiast.


mmmm i should try that huh lol



Karen said:


> Congrats Claudia!! Hope you feel better thru the rest of your pregnancy!


Thanks Karen, the med for vomiting is sure helping a lot


----------



## fraggalrock

Congrats Claudia!!! That's awesome 
News


----------



## InfraredDream

My daugther was born on March 13 (ref to user_error)

Congrats once again, Claudia! Very cute picture!


----------



## Claudia

Thanks, maybe this baby is gonna born on the 17th? for san patricks day lol


----------



## jamez&becca

Awe Congrats! We're having another baby too! Due April 13th


----------



## user_error

Claudia said:


> Oh i know, my 8 year old was born in March 5th and believe me he has a lovely smile but when he gets mad u better hide lol


lol mine is a redhead i always thought that was it


----------



## Trouble

Yes, red heads are CRAZY. I have one and am one myself. So good luck on that. lol
I say congrats as well as well as *YOUR CRAZY GIRL.*


----------



## Fishkeeper

Congrats....all the best.....


----------



## CheekyMonkey

Congrats, a new baby is always a nice surprise. Hope you and your man are excited


----------



## Claudia

CheekyMonkey said:


> Congrats, a new baby is always a nice surprise. Hope you and your man are excited


We r thank you


----------



## Morainy

Wow, how did I miss this news for 5 days? Your baby is already gorgeous- and already an international internet sensation. 

Warmest congratulations to your whole family!


----------



## bettagirl

when are you going to post picts of the cradle........ I bet I know what it looks like *wink wink nudge nudge*  
Congrats. 
ps sorry for any typos

Alex


----------



## Claudia

Tomorrow is the big day, we are gonna find out if is a girl or a boy i am excited to know and curious too lol I am also half way tomorrow...20 weeks already


----------



## roadrunner

That's exciting! I hope everything goes smooth with the pregnancy and baby is born healthy!


----------



## Claudia

roadrunner said:


> That's exciting! I hope everything goes smooth with the pregnancy and baby is born healthy!


So far so good so we will c when the time comes, my mom still thinks that i am having twins lol


----------



## target

Claudia said:


> So far so good so we will c when the time comes, my mom still thinks that i am having twins lol


LOL, My mother in law thinks the same thing about my wife. My wife is an identical twin so who knows. Will find out for sure on the 17th.


----------



## Claudia

target said:


> LOL, My mother in law thinks the same thing about my wife. My wife is an identical twin so who knows. Will find out for sure on the 17th.


At least your wife has a twin, there is no twins that i know in my family or my bfs family that he knows off, i am sure i have just one. All my 3 other pregnancies have been big tummys too and i have fair size babies


----------



## Claudia

Went for the ultrasound and baby is doing good  I got couple of pics and i will b scanning them tomorrow so i can post them


----------



## target

Very cool, ultrasound pics are so neat.


----------



## CheekyMonkey

Do you have kids already? That the easy way of what you hope for if you got some already. Good luck, what are you both hoping for?


----------



## summit

Congradulations, kids make the holidays, and all the little things so much more enjoyable again!


----------



## Claudia

CheekyMonkey said:


> Do you have kids already? That the easy way of what you hope for if you got some already. Good luck, what are you both hoping for?


Yes i do have 3, a girl and 2 boys from my marriage, my boyfriend is ok with either but i wanted a girl cause my daugther is 17 now but either way is ok as long as baby is healthy


----------



## Claudia

summit said:


> Congradulations, kids make the holidays, and all the little things so much more enjoyable again!


Yes, everything i do is for my kids, they are my life and the purpose of me living and trying harder to do things


----------



## Claudia

I didnt tell u guys yesterday but i know what it is 

It's a boy


----------



## thefishwife

*WOOO HOOO congrats Claudia, thats fantastic, very happy for you. *


----------



## CheekyMonkey

Congrats on having a boy!!! Your kids excited i bet! And must be a proud moment for your man to have a baby boy! Does he have any kids? 
Congrats again


----------



## Claudia

CheekyMonkey said:


> Congrats on having a boy!!! Your kids excited i bet! And must be a proud moment for your man to have a baby boy! Does he have any kids?
> Congrats again


I have 2 boys and a girl and he has the same, i wanted a girl cause we both have to 2 boys each and one girl each but is ok as long as everything goes well and we have a healthy baby, he is already talking on working on the second one  I told him to wait till we have this one first lol We are gonna havae a total of 7 kids between the 2 of us  crazy lol but he is so excited and my boys love it they wanted a boy


----------



## April

heh claudia i didnt know you were in poco. i live in pomo. 
congrats on the human pup. 
im gonna be a grandmother again on my bday. if its born the right day..also a boy. april 9th. told her it better be born that day or it has to stay in till my next bday.


----------



## Claudia

hahahhhah thats funny, well my daugther was born on my bday and let me tell u it wasnt fun hahahhah My due date is march 23rd so we will c as long as he is not born on my 8 year old birthday we are good (march 5) 

I am in PoCo so now we can get together  i just dont want to see Kim to much or i will b going to your store waaaay to often hahah liv ya KIM


----------



## thefishwife

Claudia said:


> hahahhhah thats funny, well my daugther was born on my bday and let me tell u it wasnt fun hahahhah My due date is march 23rd so we will c as long as he is not born on my 8 year old birthday we are good (march 5)
> 
> I am in PoCo so now we can get together  i just dont want to see Kim to much or i will b going to your store waaaay to often hahah liv ya KIM


hahahahaha very funny Claudia!!! Man all I have done is be supportive towards you and this is what I get!! Just kidding, you are a great person Claudia, I have lots of respect for you and its nice to see you getting back on your feet again and being happy .


----------



## Claudia

thefishwife said:


> hahahahaha very funny Claudia!!! Man all I have done is be supportive towards you and this is what I get!! Just kidding, you are a great person Claudia, I have lots of respect for you and its nice to see you getting back on your feet again and being happy .


lol I was hoping u didnt see that  Thanks Kim i keep on trying and so far i havent fallen down so that helps  So maybe we can go to Aprils for boxing day sale? (April doesnt know she is having one...yet)  :lolD


----------



## anessa

> Congrats Claudia, going to have an underwater birth ?? fitting for fish enthusiast.


HA! This made me laugh! Congratulations, Claudia. I hope it all goes smoothly. Well, as smoothly as birth and a new baby can go, anyway!


----------



## kelly528

Corwin can make you a Munster birthing tank.


----------



## Claudia

I have an empty 40g i can use for a crib  lol


----------



## Morainy

ROTFL! That would make a great pic for the baby announcement.



Claudia said:


> I have an empty 40g i can use for a crib  lol


----------



## Claudia

Morainy said:


> ROTFL! That would make a great pic for the baby announcement.


I think so too lol


----------



## Claudia

An update, I am 30 weeks now so 10 more to go  woohoooo lol


----------



## thefishwife

Not long now!


----------



## Claudia

thefishwife said:


> Not long now!


Not long Kim, i hope times goes fast too lol


----------



## Claudia

Is almost time, I am now 36 weeks, cant wait now is hard to carry this big tummy around. It went pretty quick and i hope this 4 weeks go faster lol


----------



## thefishwife

Your in the home stretch now!


----------



## Claudia

I am in the waiting game lol i am having lil contractions every day, i even had one while i was at the doc yesterday. Is pretty much any day now


----------



## iluvfsh

Enjoy your last few weeks of good sleep nights. I have a 5 year old, who still doesn't sleep through the night.


----------



## Claudia

iluvfsh said:


> Enjoy your last few weeks of good sleep nights. I have a 5 year old, who still doesn't sleep through the night.


I dont have good sleep nites anymore  i wake up for pee breaks or cause i am hungry, heartburn, contractions, baby kicking hard etc Is really hard to sleep


----------



## Morainy

Hope you have an easy delivery, Claudia, and a little time for R&R before then.


----------



## thefishwife

From the profile picture on facebook, looks like Claudia had the baby. Don't know any details, but baby looks very healthy. 

By the looks of it, she might have had the baby on wed?? again not sure. Just by reading the comments.

Anyway, congrats Claudia!!!


----------



## Pamelajo

Congrats Claudia!!!


----------



## pt1190

Congrats Claudia!! Pictures...You know we want them


----------



## neven

grats! enjoy the more sleepless nights


----------



## bingerz

congrats claudia! im new to BCA. my wife and i are expecting. i just started reading this post. someone said you should have an underwater birthing since you're a fish enthusiast....heheheh...just as long as you don't try to mouth brood. lol!


----------



## effox

Congrats Claudia!


----------



## InfraredDream

That is great!! I was thinking about her this last week as I remember she was due around my daughter's birthday.
Congratulations, Claudia! Can't wait for more details!


----------



## Morainy

Congratulations, Claudia!


----------



## CRS Fan

Who's the daddy? lol. Congratulations Claudia !


----------



## target

Congrats Claudia. Looks like it might be tonight for my wife and I.


----------



## big_bubba_B

congrats target hope it goes well all the best to you


----------



## MOLOTO

Congrats for the new family member.:bigsmile: 

I remember when my 1st son was born; seems almost like yesterday. Time flies by very quickly, Claudia. Cherish all the times you have with the child in their early years. My eldest son will be 14 at end of April. I hope your child with take the hobby with the same passion as you do.

Luckily both my boys (12 & 14) are now the aquariumist - I tag along as their chauffeur and bank for their purchases.


----------



## Aquaman

Congrats !!!!! Let's see some pics when you get a chance. 
 little people are so cute 


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots

WTG congrats chickie...

Dean


----------



## April

Is it a boy or
Girl?
I'm having a
Baby boy any day now!!! Ok not really me
.. My daughter. Buy I made her so I kinda helped... 
I guess Claudia is a bit
Busy as no post yet.


----------



## Claudia

Always busy April no time for sleep even geez lol


----------



## Claudia

My lil monke


----------



## traco

Beautiful baby!


----------



## April

Congrats again Claudia. He's cute.whats his name?


----------



## target

He's very cute. Congrats again


----------



## Rastapus

Hey Claudia! Congratulations!


----------



## Claudia

April said:


> Congrats again Claudia. He's cute.whats his name?


Thanks April, his name is Matteo, how is your grandkid?



target said:


> He's very cute. Congrats again


Right back at u, how is the lil one?



Rastapus said:


> Hey Claudia! Congratulations!


Thanks Rasta


----------



## Claudia

traco said:


> Beautiful baby!


Aww thank you :bigsmile:


----------



## target

Claudia said:


> Right back at u, how is the lil one?


Doing really good. Growing like crazy. Already over 12 lbs


----------



## thefishwife

So handsome!!! He looks like you too!!!


----------

